# j'aime / j'aime bien



## elisa2008

Il me semble que l'on utilise beaucoup plus souvent "J'aime bien" que "J'aime" tout court.
Ex: J'aime bien le rouge, j'aime bien son accent, j'aime bien le vin.
A votre avis, pourquoi ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Simplement parce que _aimer_ sans complément est beaucoup trop neutre et vague…

_J'aime le vin._ (et alors ?)
_J'aime *un peu* le vin.
J'aime *bien* le vin.
J'aime *beaucoup* le vin.
_


----------



## elisa2008

Pourtant, il me semble que "j'aime le vin" et "j'aime bien le vin" sont différents.
Personnellement, j'ai l'impression que "J'aime le vin", tout seul, sans adverbe, est trop fort, et peut même impliquer qu'on en abuse.
Alors que "J'aime bien le vin" traduit une certaine modération.
Je me trompe?


----------



## Maître Capello

elisa2008 said:


> Personnellement, j'ai l'impression que "J'aime le vin", tout seul, sans adverbe, est trop fort, et peut même impliquer qu'on en abuse.


C'est bien ce que je disais : _J'aime le vin_ seul est bien trop vague : pour moi il signifierait plutôt qu'on aime le vin, mais modérément (tant la qualité que la quantité)…


----------



## Jeanbar

Elisa2008,

Oui, tout à fait d'accord avec vous. 

Supposons que vous parliez à l'amour de votre vie. 
1. Vous lui dites "Je t'aime" : vous devez voir son sourire
2. Vous lui dites "Je t'aime bien" : là, il fera la gueule.

"Aimer bien" aujourd'hui introduit une certaine restriction qui serait levée avec 'beaucoup' (au lieu de 'bien'). Ca serait pareil avec la charlotte aux framboises, le dernier Sean Penn, etc...


----------



## elisa2008

Merci, Jeanbar, pour votre réponse. Cependant, si "bien" est restrictif (je suis entièrement d'accord), pourquoi, d'après vous, emploie-t-on aussi souvent "J'aime bien" ?
Ex : J'aime bien les carottes, j'aime bien les romans policiers, j'aime bien les couleurs pastel...


----------



## mbrower

J’ai toujours eu l’impression (gagnée sans doute dans un cours de francais d'il y a bien d'années ), que « J’aime xxx » tout seul signifie une intimité ou profondeur de sentiment qui est un peu de trop dans la plupart des cas. 

Par ex., je peux dire « Je t’aime » à ma femme (je ferais mieux de le dire en fait !), mais en parlant d’un collègue je dirais plutôt « J’aime bien Alicia », ou d’un sport, « J’aime bien le foot ». Et c’est pour ça que « aimer bien » est plus courant. 

Mais je voudrais mieux comprender ce que dit MaitreCapello sur ce point. Dans sa réponse il souligne plutôt que « aimer » tout seul lui semble trop vague, pas forcément trop fort/profond/intime. Si c'est bien le cas, je dois réviser ma compréhension de ce verbe assez important…


----------



## elisa2008

Je partage votre point de vue sur "j'aime" et j'aime "bien" appliqué aux personnes, mais ce qui m'intéresse surtout, c'est différence entre j'aime et j'aime bien appliqué aux choses.
"J'aime les gâteaux au chocolat",  et "j'aime bien les gâteaux au chocolat"
Maître Capello explique que pour lui "J'aime" est trop vague et implique une certaine modération dans le goût. Mais par ailleurs, vous soulignez que "bien" introduit une certaine restriction. Lequel est plus fort que l'autre ? 
Pour moi, "j'aime" est plus fort que "j'aime bien"... 
Quel est votre avis?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Elisa said:
			
		

> Ex : J'aime bien les carottes, j'aime bien les romans policiers, j'aime bien les couleurs pastel...


Effectivement, le _bien_ introduit une restriction, qui suppose un complément d'information, exprimé ou non : _J'aime bien les carottes, j'aime bien les romans policiers, j'aime bien les couleurs pastel ... mais je n'en raffole pas, *pas contre* les navets en pot-au-feu, les navets au cinéma et les couleurs navet, j'adooore !_

Mais en langage courant on dira tout aussi bien :
« J'ai fait des carottes à midi, tu aimes ça ? 
- Oui, je les aime.»

Par ailleurs, et pour reprendre l'exemple du vin, on dira plus volontiers _*j'aime* le bon vin_ que _*j'aime bien* le bon vin_ (du moins me semble-t-il)_._


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Par ailleurs, et pour reprendre l'exemple du vin, on dira plus volontiers _*j'aime* le bon vin_ que _*j'aime bien* le bon vin_ (du moins me semble-t-il)_._


Oui, d'autant plus que la combinaison de l'adverbe _bien_ avec l'adjectif _bon_ est étrange…


----------



## mbrower

Elisa2008, si _aimer_ est plus fort que _aimer bien_, peut-être la raison pour laquelle _aimer bien_ est plus courant est psychologique : la plupart des gens préfèrent être "cool" ! Car, si on aime bien une certaine chose, ça veut dire (selon Piotr) qu’il y a bien des choses qu’on aime mieux.


----------



## Jeanbar

Fine remarque, nbrower. On ne saurait mieux dire.


----------



## gambit2099

Au contraire dire "j'aime qlq chose" est beaucoup *trop fort* !

J'aime bien la viande.
J'aime la viande.

Dans la première on ne sera pas étonné qu'il dise: sauf le lapin, alors que dans la deuxième c'est clair et net il est sûr qu'il aime tout (même s'il se peut que ce soit faux).


----------



## Conchita57

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, d'autant plus que la combinaison de l'adverbe _bien_ avec l'adjectif _bon_ est étrange…



Pas toujours :

Le (bon) vin c'est bien bon !


----------



## Hulalessar

C'est bizarre comme le mot "bien" peut s'employer tant que le mot "aimer" est plus fort que les mots "aimer bien". On peut noter aussi la phrase "je veux bien" qui m'a beaucoup confondu parce la présence de "bien" m'a donné l'idée que c'est quelque chose qu'on veut vraiement faire, tandis que c'est accompagné par un haussement d'épaules.

Dans tout cas, "aimer bien" est une phrase employée quand on parle plutôt que quand on écrit et donc je dirais que la façon de parler toujours indiquerait le sens.

La richesse des langues quand un mot qui normalement augmente le sens d'un mot s'emploie pour le diminuer!


----------



## Icetrance

Franchement, je n'ai jamais bien compris la différence entre "j'aime bien" et "j'aime" tout court lorsqu'il s'agit d'une chose, d'une idée, etc. Ce fil semble ameuter tout le monde pour trancher avec un marteau d'un juge: "j'aime" tout court implique qu'on affectionne un tout petit plus quelque chose, quoi que ce soit...et voilà.

Mais je ne suis pas sûr si c'est vraiment toujours le cas. Là, les choses se compliquent.

Mon tout simple grain de sel pour quelque chose de très compliqué:
_
J'aime le vin = Le vin, c'est bon...il me plaît tout simplement.

J'aime bien le vin = Le vin, c'est bon, j'affirme que je l'aime: je veux qu'on sache bien que je l'aime. _

Que l'un émette plus d'enthousiasme que l'autre...et bien là il faudrait du contexte.


----------



## Chimel

Je dirais que _bien _n'est pas restrictif dans _aimer bien_, mais plutôt "atténuatif" (si je puis me permettre ce néologisme). _Aimer bien_ est pour moi plus proche d'_apprécier_ que d'_aimer_ tout court.

Mais, curieusement, cette distinction disparaît au conditionnel: "J'aimerais bien vous rencontrer" n'est pas moins fort pour moi que "J'aimerais vous rencontrer". _Bien _est dans ce cas l'un de ces petits mots que l'on ajoute par souci d'euphonie (la phrase sonne mieux ainsi), mais sans réelle valeur sémantique.


----------



## naolinco

Et pourtant Chimel, j'y vois bien (soit dit sans vouloir compliquer les choses) une atténuation. "J'aimerais" exprime une volonté plus qu'un gout affirmé; "bien" l'atténue. L'enseignant dira à son étudiant "j'aimerais vous voir"; mais l'étudiant le dira également à son professeur: il a besoin de le voir et ce n'est pas une idée passagère, une vague envie.

J'aimerais bien ajouter une hypothèse au débat sur "j'aime":

J'aime = amour. Et il semble être le seul à pouvoir transmettre ce sentiment. C'est pourquoi il est fort et peut sembler vague (que signifie l'amour des salades?). C'est pourquoi aussi l'amour-de-notre-vie faisait une drôle de tête dans l'exemple de Jeanbar, comme il me semble qu'elle l'aurait fait "si à un "je t'aime" nous répondions: "Moi aussi, je t'aime beaucoup/ énormément / je t'adore..."

Le problème est que l'alternative "plaire" qui devrait fonctionner pour notre salade place l'objet de notre convoitise (les salades!) en position de sujet, alors que l'attention se porte généralement sur le prédicat. Il me semble donc qu'on dit "j'aime les salades" pour ne pas dire "les salades me plaisent"; "j'aime beaucoup / bien les salades" d'abord pour modérer nos ardeurs saladières mais aussi pour spécifier, comme cela a été dit plus haut, l'intensité de ce gout.


----------



## Chimel

naolinco said:


> Et pourtant Chimel, j'y vois bien (soit dit sans vouloir compliquer les choses) une atténuation. "J'aimerais" exprime une volonté plus qu'un gout affirmé; "bien" l'atténue. L'enseignant dira à son étudiant "j'aimerais vous voir"; mais l'étudiant le dira également à son professeur: il a besoin de le voir et ce n'est pas une idée passagère, une vague envie.


Oui d'accord dans cet exemple (et dans d'autres sans doute). Mais à l'inverse, dans des cas comme "J'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi il a fait ça", le _bien _peut être prononcé avec une légère insistance et renforcer l'envie plutôt que l'atténuer. Il a en somme le sens de _vraiment _et on pourra d'ailleurs dire aussi "J'aimerais vraiment bien savoir pourquoi il a fait ça".

Comme quoi, c'est vraiment subtil, tout ça...


----------



## janpol

Nous aimons bien. Il semble que nous n'aimions jamais mal. C'est déjà ça.
Il a été dit que dire "j'aime le vin" est suspect. Par contre "j'aime le chocolat" passe bien même si des gens complètement accros se lèvent la nuit pour en manger ou même en acheter. Comme je fais partie de ces gens-là, pour moi, dire "J'aime bien le chocolat" ne serait pas assez fort pour refléter la réalité.
Revenons au vin : maintenant que j'ai dit que je l'aime bien, je peux préciser "J'aime le Châteauneuf-du-Pape 95", j'ai cessé d'être suspect. Il y a là une comparaison implicite entre le Châteauneuf et les autres vins. Je pourrais dire "J'aime particulièrement le Châteauneuf de 95".
"J'aime Marie, ma femme, et j'aime bien Barbara, ma collègue" : tout va bien. "J'aime Marie, ma femme, et j'aime (aussi) Barbara, ma collègue". On comprend qu'il y a un problème. Je dirai d'ailleurs plutôt : "J'aime Barbara, ma collègue, (je suis tombé amoureux d'elle) et pourtant, j'aime / je continue à aimer Marie, ma femme".
Dans certaines langues, il y a deux verbes séparés par une frontière étanche (J'ai fait scandale en Pologne un jour en disant - en faisant le mauvais choix - que j'aimais Louis Armstrong). En français, c'est moins net. Je rejoins Maître Capello quand il parle de flou.


----------



## Icetrance

Quant aux choses, aux objets, etc. (et non pas aux personnes bien évidemment!), j'ai toujours pensé que "bien" dans "aimer bien" était là pour mettre l'emphase sur la véracité de mon appréciation de quoi que ce soit. Considérer bien ces phrases ci-dessous:

1)._ J'aime bien ce chocolat, mais il y en a une autre sorte que j'aime mieux._
2)._ J'aime bien ce chocolat, c'est génial!_

^ Dans les deux exemples, il y a une forte affirmation: ne pensez pas une seconde que je n'aime pas ce chocolat, même si j'aime mieux quelque chose d'autre (selon le contexte). Je n'y vois donc pas ces "petites atténuations" ce dont on parle (c'est ce "mais", me semble-t-il, qui atténue dans la première). Alors j'assume le fait qu'on pourrait, à la limite, faire des justifications d'une vraie atténuation - une idée prônée par beaucoup sur ce fil (je ne dis pas qu'ils aient forcément tort alors) .

C'est mon petit grain de sel, qui n'est normalement pas "le bon".


----------



## Locape

Je sais que c'est un vieux fil, mais pour éviter  d'embrouiller d'autres personnes, 'bien' atténue le verbe aimer, même pour des choses. [Avec] 'aimer bien' il n'y a aucune emphase comparé à 'aimer', au contraire.
On peut donc difficilement dire 'J'aime bien ce chocolat, (c'est génial)/il est super', on dira plutôt 'J'adore ce chocolat, il est super/il est trop bon', ou 'J'aime bien ce chocolat, il est pas mal/il est bon finalement' (alors qu'on le pensait pas terrible).


----------



## Chimel

D'accord, mais je répète ce que je disais en 2014: dans une phrase comme "J'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi il a fait ça", _bien _a un sens proche de _vraiment _et exprime une (légère) insistance (le sens n'est certainement pas moins fort que "j'aimerais savoir...").


----------

